# Blazer's 1st Summer League Game (spoilers)



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Portland Trail Blazers 11 19
Houston Rockets 25 8

Rockets over the Blazers 33 to 30 at the half.

A Crazy game already.

Taken from http://www.vegassummerleague.com/scores_recaps.cfm


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

*Summer League - GAME 1 update*

2nd half just started.

Trail Blazers trail by 3.

Leading scorers:
Webster has 9 points. Aldridge has 6.

Both Aldridge and Roy have played well. Aldridge missed a few shots at the begining, but played very well to finish the 2nd quarter. Roy's defense has been good.


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Summer League - GAME 1 update*

Jay Allen interviewed Raef at halftime.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Summer League - GAME 1 update*



HAMMERHEAD said:


> 2nd half just started.
> 
> Trail Blazers trail by 3.
> 
> ...



Where's that info at?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Summer League - GAME 1 update*

Didnt someone at O-Live post live updates from the games last year?


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Summer League - GAME 1 update*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Didnt someone at O-Live post live updates from the games last year?


http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/

http://vegassummerleague.com/


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

Novak (19 pts) and J.Lucas (16 pts) are lighting it up for the Rockets. Novak is on fire from 3 point land.


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

end of 3rd quarter... Houston leads by 12... 62-50.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Hammerhead where are you getting your updates from?

-Pop


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL even in summer league the rookies don't get the minutes they should


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

Webster has 19 pts.


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> Hammerhead where are you getting your updates from?
> 
> -Pop


Does it matter?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> Does it matter?



Would be nice so we could follow it up to the minute.... :biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

How does Aldridge's defense look? Any assists for Roy?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> LOL even in summer league the rookies don't get the minutes they should


 Are you really complaining about summer league minutes after one half of basketball where the rookies have only been in town for 24 hours?


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

Blazers down 10, 6 min. left.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> Are you really complaining about summer league minutes after one half of basketball where the rookies have only been in town for 24 hours?


 MM has some good points and brings some little nuggets of inside info now and then . . . but I think we should all get used to him second guessing everyone of Nate decisions.

Now I know what I sounded like when it came to Nash. :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Summer League - GAME 1 update*



wizmentor said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/
> 
> http://vegassummerleague.com/


thanks!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> LOL even in summer league the rookies don't get the minutes they should


Your boy Nate isnt coaching our Trail Blazers during the summer league. The asst. coach's are.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> Are you really complaining about summer league minutes after one half of basketball where the rookies have only been in town for 24 hours?



No that time I was just joking, but wait til the regular season when Skinner is getting more time than Aldridge and you'll hear some quality *****ing


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> No that time I was just joking, but wait til the regular season when Skinner is getting more time than Aldridge and you'll hear some quality *****ing


 lol...fair enough...I just wanted to make sure you weren't serious.


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

Trail Blazers lose... 88-82.

Travis had 10 pts.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> Trail Blazers lose... 88-82.
> 
> Travis had 10 pts.



On what 5 for 20 shooting?


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

Houstons biggest lead was 15 points.

Webster - 29 pts.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> Houstons biggest lead was 15 points.
> 
> Webster - 29 pts.


Who cares about him, we have Juan Dixon at the 2


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

What did Roy, Alridge, Freeland, Nedzad finish with?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Who cares about him, we have Juan Dixon at the 2


If I were Pritchard, I'd trade or cut Dixon to make sure Nate can't play him.


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

Webster was 5-8 from 3 point land.

Roy had 12 pts, 8 assts.

House had 10.


For Houston:
Lucas had 26 pts and 10 assts.
Novak and Carroll had 22 each.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you, Hammerhead.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Who cares about him, we have Juan Dixon at the 2


For 5 min/game


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> If I were Pritchard, I'd trade or cut Dixon to make sure Nate can't play him.


I would simply tell him to play the young guys and that his job is not in danger if they lose.......but it is if you don't play the ****ing young guys


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> Webster was 5-8 from 3 point land.
> 
> Roy had 12 pts, 8 assts.
> 
> ...


Nice game for Roy! Maybe he can be a 1....though too early to tell.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Aldridge? Did he finish with 6 points?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Nice game for Roy! Maybe he can be a 1....though too early to tell.



He'll have difficulty defending that position. Lucas lit him up.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The score is updated, but still no box score. 

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/scores_recaps.cfm


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

click here for boxscore


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

11
25

19
8

20
29

26
32


80
88


Has anyone noticed how their score by quarters doesn't add up? If you add the quarters, then it's Blazers 76, Houston 94.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Excellent game for Martell! Wow.

Very nice game for Roy, too. Presumably he won't shoot 50% from the free throw line that often

Aldridge was in foul trouble, it appears. Hopefully his lack of rebounding was from that...

Outlaw led the team in rebounding but didn't look to have done anything else that great, and Ha... was Ha.

Ed O.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

They don't have the box score up, but if you go to the stats page, they allready have each player's stats entered. Webster absolutly lit it up! 

10-19 FG 52.6% 
5-8 3FG 62.5%
4-4 FT
29 Points

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/teams.cfm?team=29

Roy had a very good game too.
I think that the rest of the guys will get more comfortable next game, with one game under the belts.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1395 


unbiased reporting


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

According to Quick, Webster was 3-8 at halftime. He must have really lit it up in the 2nd half.
Link


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for the link, happy fat guy.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1395
> 
> 
> unbiased reporting


Some pretty harsh criticism in there for Outlaw and Ha. Well-deserved, I'm sure. Travis had better perform a little better if he wants to play in the NBA at all. And Ha, well, I doubt we'll ever see him make an impact. In my opinion, we're wasting a roster spot on the guy.

-Pop


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1395
> 
> 
> unbiased reporting



Thanks.

That was a good read....kinda


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> Some pretty harsh criticism in there for Outlaw and Ha. Well-deserved, I'm sure. Travis had better perform a little better if he wants to play in the NBA at all. And Ha, well, I doubt we'll ever see him make an impact. In my opinion, we're wasting a roster spot on the guy.
> 
> -Pop


Absolutely agreed on both accounts. Ha is a waste, and I'm missing VK already.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Interesting discrepancies in analysis.

Mike Tokito says that Aldridge is very impressive, and raves about his jump shot.

Givony of Draftexpress.com is unimpressed with Aldridge's effort on the boards and calls his jump shot "weak".

This game appears to have come down to Lucas killing Roy off the dribble, Travis not hitting his shots and the Blazers getting outrebounded.

Positives: 

1) Roy got the offense rolling smoothly and he won't be defending lightning-quick PG's during the season.

2) Webster can flat out score! (We knew that)

3) Aldridge got some PT in his first SL game.

Negatives:

1) No rebounding from Aldridge

2) Travis a non-factor on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

The Givony article was definitely interesting. The impression I had was that LA came across rather soft and unmotivated, Webster came across as a spot up 3 shooter (he called him a 6-7 Steve Novak), and that Roy was the most talented player on the floor by wide margin.

Pretty much what I expected I guess, I watched several Texas games last year and I knew LA was soft, maybe Nate can motivate him. As for Webster, last season he showed some signs of being able to drive and having a developing mid range game (but he was primarily a spot up 3 shooter), that was one area I was really hoping to see him improve over the summer. 

It is only one summer league game, and it's far to early to draw any conclusions. But so far I'm mildly disappointed.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Can anyone tell me about Fred House? 10 pts, 4 rbs, 3 stls in 16 minutes compared to Outlaw's 10 pts, 6 rbs and 0 stls in 32 minutes. 

I don't know when he played but it seems pretty nice in 16 minutes for a virtual unknown.

Gramps...


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Verro said:


> The Givony article was definitely interesting. The impression I had was that LA came across rather soft and unmotivated, Webster came across as a spot up 3 shooter (he called him a 6-7 Steve Novak), and that Roy was the most talented player on the floor by wide margin.
> 
> Pretty much what I expected I guess, I watched several Texas games last year and I knew LA was soft, maybe Nate can motivate him. As for Webster, last season he showed some signs of being able to drive and having a developing mid range game (but he was primarily a spot up 3 shooter), that was one area I was really hoping to see him improve over the summer.
> 
> It is only one summer league game, and it's far to early to draw any conclusions. But so far I'm mildly disappointed.


The new rooks don't really know the plays and they didn't start. Disappointed? Expect more of the same
tomorrow.  However, hopefully, things will be different game 3 when they'll have learned the plays a little
better and they start (again, hopefully). They have a "day off" between games 2 and 3.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Official recap is up
http://www.vegassummerleague.com/game_recap.cfm?game=51


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Can anyone tell me about Fred House? 10 pts, 4 rbs, 3 stls in 16 minutes compared to Outlaw's 10 pts, 6 rbs and 0 stls in 32 minutes.
> 
> I don't know when he played but it seems pretty nice in 16 minutes for a virtual unknown.
> 
> Gramps...


 Hey I must have missed the prediction thread for the summer league game. :biggrin:

Edit: I guess that had nothing to do with your question huh?


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

They've got Roy's rebounds screwed up. 3 offensive rebounds plus 2 defensive does not equal 0 rebounds.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

graybeard said:


> They've got Roy's rebounds screwed up. 3 offensive rebounds plus 2 defensive does not equal 0 rebounds.


They've got a heck of a lot more than that messed up in the box score. (score, rebounds, ...)


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Apparently Ha has met his match in the "picking up fouls" department. Steve Novak had 8 fouls for Houston.

-Pop


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Verro said:


> The Givony article was definitely interesting. The impression I had was that LA came across rather soft and unmotivated, Webster came across as a spot up 3 shooter (he called him a 6-7 Steve Novak), and that Roy was the most talented player on the floor by wide margin.
> 
> Pretty much what I expected I guess, I watched several Texas games last year and I knew LA was soft, maybe Nate can motivate him. As for Webster, last season he showed some signs of being able to drive and having a developing mid range game (but he was primarily a spot up 3 shooter), that was one area I was really hoping to see him improve over the summer.
> 
> It is only one summer league game, and it's far to early to draw any conclusions. But so far I'm mildly disappointed.



Givony is hardly unbiased. Look at the adjectives he uses for each team's players! The way the guy hacks on Martell you'd think he went 1-20 and could barely hobble on the court. He even goes so far to disparage him as saying that it looked like he might have had his foot on the line on a few shots.

Basically it's "Blazers suck, Rockets are the best ever".

I'm not saying PDX doesn't need improvement - LA more guts or less foul trouble and it looks like Roy won't be defending at the point for speedy guards, but it's hardly the 40 point slaughter that Givony seems to insinuate.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think Ha is a waste of roster space....Seriously...this guy will never be a meaningful NBA player...that is unless you count sitting at the end of the bench...POR would be better off waiving him to open up a roster spot....

I don't think the question is whether or not Roy can play the PG position....He has that ability IMO and is a good passer...but the question is SHOULD he play that position...b\c he just cannot defend that position.....Having him defend smaller, quick PG is not a smart decision IMO...I am sure that Nate just wants to see that he has that capability and I agree that in certain situations he could be effective, but as a permanent PG? No way....

and I hope that LaMarcus finds a way to be more aggressive.....

and Outlaw's days in POR are numbered......


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

OK, so the final score was either:

94-76
88-80
88-82

Depending on what you read from the box score/recap.

-Pop


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm still calling Hector Romero the Blazers surprise summer league player. They better sign him before another team does.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

2k said:


> I'm still calling Hector Romero the Blazers surprise summer league player. They better sign him before another team does.


We said the same thing last year about Darius Rice... I wouldn't worry too much about summer league players. Most of them never pan out if they're not already with an NBA team.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Is this Hector Romero guy really born in 1986? If so, he could become a keeper. If he shows more promise than Ha, cut Ha and sign Hector.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> 2) Travis a non-factor on both ends of the floor.


It is possible for a non-factor to lead the team in boards?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Target said:


> It is possible for a non-factor to lead the team in boards?


He just did, didn't he?

-Pop


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah I think his birth date is a lie. That said the Blazers are going to need an extra SF and Romero and House have a chance to to make 12.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Webster leads all scorers with 29 points 10-19 and 5-8 3's, roy leads all with 8 assists. LA was the non-factor; 3 boards 8 points, no to's at least.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*DraftExpress breakdown of the game - SPOILER*

Didn't get to watch the game but just read this http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1395 . For those who saw the game, what's your take of the players performances?

Peace


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> And Ha, well, I doubt we'll ever see him make an impact.-Pop


He played 7 minutes.

I agree that we'll probably never see him make "another" impact as long as he's a Blazer.

Because he'll never get a chance to even work up a sweat under Nate's coaching.

I already saw him make an impact when Pritchard was coaching him, especially in the last game of that season as we beat LA.

In fact, that's the last time I saw the Blazers play a game worth watching.

He'll be making an impact in the playoffs in 5-6 years, obviously not with the Blazers, when he's had some coaching and PT.

He'll be what, 26 or so?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I just really doubt we'll see Roy at the point. I think it's pretty obvious what will happen... Roy at the 2, Web at the 3... Jack at the 1. Sounds like a good combo to me.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

On a more positive note, Forward Brandon Bowman showed poise and control while doing absolutely nothing in the 1 minute he was on the court. :biggrin:


----------



## stanthecaddy22 (Oct 31, 2005)

recap by Mike Barret:

http://fans.blazers.com/blogs/mike_barrett/2006/07/rockets-edge-blazers-in-first-vegas.html


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Summer League, Day 1
The highs and lows of the Trail Blazers' opener in the Vegas Summer League:

Martell Webster was sensational in the fourth quarter, when he scored 13 of his 29 points and shot 4 for 5 from three-point range. But then we knew he could shoot.

What impressed me more about Webster was his leadership. Dean Demopoulos, serving as head coach for the game, said leadership duties fell to Webster and Travis Outlaw. "He and Travis both have played NBA basketball. They're the captains of this team, so they should be vocal."

Webster at one point gathered the five Blazers on the floor and pointed to the other end of the court and exuded, "We gotta win it down there," meaning on defense. Then the Blazers forced a turnover on Houston's next possession.

*********

Can Webster and Brandon Roy play together? The answer, at least for now. seems to be yes. Roy, playing mostly at point guard, had eight assists to go with 12 points and five rebounds. Also, he had just two turnovers. Many of Webster's threes -- he made 5 of 8 for the game -- came on Roy assists.

"Right now I'm just trying create and make plays so that he can continue to shoot threes," Roy said.

********

Outlaw, who has a chance to earn some money this season because he becomes a restricted free agent, really struggled shooting. Outlaw was 4 for 13 and threw up quite a few poor shots. He has not yet developed a game in which he can create his own shot consistently (something Roy seems capable of, by the way). Outlaw did contribue six rebounds and two assists to go with 10 points.

Outlaw would have ended up with eight points if not for the efforts of radio play-by-play announcer Brian Wheeler. Outlaw dunked on the final play of the game, and after which Wheeler called the final score as 88-82. But in the media room, when the official box score came out, Wheeler noticed the final was listed as 88-80, and Outlaw having eight points. Wheeler pressed officials to check, and after a long wait, it was determined that Outlaw's dunk should have counted, and the final score and Outlaws points were changed.

********

LaMarcus Aldridge, the No. 2 pick in the draft, had eight points and two rebounds in his debut for Portland. Those stats probably don't seem impressive, but Aldridge seems like the kind of player who affects the game just by being on the court. He had not blocked shot, but he changed quite a few by challenging them.

Offensively, he had a little flurry of six consecutive quarter in which he looked really good, with a high-release mid-range jumper and a little fadeaway post shot, both of which looked impossible to block. You can see the potential to become a stronger scorer in the NBA.

"I think it's just being versatile, just being able to post up and move out on the perimeter," Aldridge said

You could also see, though, that Aldridge will have to add strength if he's going to get deep post position against NBA posts. But I sure wouldn't call him "raw," as some have.

Aldridge, by the way, had this to say about his new city: "It's cool, it's got a nice small-town vibe. I like it a lot. It's real small, it's got nice people and great fans so I'm excited."

********

In attendance was Raef LaFrentz, one of the players Portland acquired in the draft-day trade. LaFrentz, who greeted the coaches and returning players, told me he had mixed emotions about being traded, mostly because of the need to uproot his family.

"It's tough getting your world upset like that," he said. "You've got a cross-country move. But once you get into a situation where you get your feet down, your roots down, and you're comfortable, I think it will be a great move. I think there's a lot of young talent on this team, it's a franchise that knows what direction it wants to go, know how to get there, has been there before."

I asked LaFrentz about the perception of his game, which is that of a power forward and center who plays outside and is soft in the post. Fair?

"I don't think it's fair at all," he said. "I mean, I've never been the most physical of players, but I do what is needed by a team, and if that happens to be to stretch the floor, that's what I'll do. I think I'm capable of doing a lot of things."

I also asked him if he was OK coming off the bench, or preferred to start. The Blazers, after all, have Zach Randolph and the freshly re-signed Joel Przybilla.

"We'll look into that later, but I think positions ought to be earned," LaFrentz said.

MT

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Not very encouraging, considering we may have been using 3/5ths of our starting lineup next year. I'd like to see use use Aldridge more on offense.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Anima said:


> Summer League, Day 1
> 
> 
> "We'll look into that later, but I think positions ought to be earned," LaFrentz said.
> ...


To me that says that Raef expects to play before LA and HA.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> He played 7 minutes.
> 
> I agree that we'll probably never see him make "another" impact as long as he's a Blazer.
> 
> ...



You need to change your name to Debbie Downer or something...I have come to expect this from you, but still...Travis Outlaw, IMO, will never break out of his shell. He is still a kid, and I think Brandon Roy is probably older than he is...(not sure about that) So you're telling me that under Coach Nate's play, he will not break a sweat...it's gotta make ya think, would Travis be working hard or hardly working at getting better in this league. I have never heard once that Travis Outlaw is working out in Portland in the offseason. I have heard of other players who WILL make a difference on this team...

IMO, if we lose Travis, not the biggest loss the team has ever lost.


----------



## azsun18 (Aug 12, 2004)

Originally Posted by Anima 
Summer League, Day 1


"We'll look into that later, but I think positions ought to be earned," LaFrentz said.

MT




To me that says that Raef expects to play before LA and HA.




Sorry, but to me that says Raef thinks positions ought to be earned. Which they should be.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ptownblazer1 said:


> You need to change your name to Debbie Downer or something...I have come to expect this from you, but still...Travis Outlaw, IMO, will never break out of his shell. He is still a kid, and I think Brandon Roy is probably older than he is...(not sure about that) So you're telling me that under Coach Nate's play, he will not break a sweat...it's gotta make ya think, would Travis be working hard or hardly working at getting better in this league. I have never heard once that Travis Outlaw is working out in Portland in the offseason. I have heard of other players who WILL make a difference on this team...
> 
> IMO, if we lose Travis, not the biggest loss the team has ever lost.


Uh..if you check my post you'll see I was responding to a quote by Pop about *HA*.

*Not Travis*.

But that's okay, I'm pretty stoked about Travis also.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Let's all take a deep breath and exhale. Count to three, or whatever number it takes to realize that this was ONE SUMMER LEAGUE GAME!!! 

There's no reason to think that Brandon Roy can't adjust to defending quick guards on the perimeter, since he's been able to learn lots of other things through his four years at UW. There's no reason to think Aldridge's somewhat tentative performance will remain his MO for the indefinite future. 

Same as Martell Webster appears to have been two different players in the first and second halves of this game, the new boys are going to take a little while to round into shape. No surprise - although Webster's performance late is encouraging.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Still, it would have been nice to win the first game- Houston's team pretty much sucks and they edged us.

I wasn't pleased with Webster's inability to drive or Aldridge's lack of boards, but Brandon Roy put up a good line.

And it is only one game....


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Public Defender said:


> Let's all take a deep breath and exhale. Count to three, or whatever number it takes to realize that this was ONE SUMMER LEAGUE GAME!!!
> 
> There's no reason to think that Brandon Roy can't adjust to defending quick guards on the perimeter, since he's been able to learn lots of other things through his four years at UW. There's no reason to think Aldridge's somewhat tentative performance will remain his MO for the indefinite future.
> 
> Same as Martell Webster appears to have been two different players in the first and second halves of this game, the new boys are going to take a little while to round into shape. No surprise - although Webster's performance late is encouraging.


agree'd. this there first "nba-ish" game, so everybody calm down and see what they do tommarow, and the rest of the summer league. and go from there.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What were not NBA Champions yet? :clown:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ptownblazer1 said:


> You need to change your name to Debbie Downer or something...I have come to expect this from you, but still...Travis Outlaw, IMO, will never break out of his shell. He is still a kid, and I think Brandon Roy is probably older than he is...


Roy turns 22 later this month and Travis turns 22 in September.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

not having seen the game, it's possible that our guys had a better night than the numbers show. I know Nate prizes defense above all else, especially in his youngsters, so it's at least a little encouraging that they held their opponent under 90 (even if the opponent is a Van Gundy team without a lot of talent). 

Webster nearly scored 30 on a great percentage. Roy had 8 asssists, proving that he indeed does have some potential as a combo guard. the rest of the guys seemed to play reasonably good defense. sure, I wish we'd stomped them by 30, but it was still a pretty good showing.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

theWanker said:


> not having seen the game, it's possible that our guys had a better night than the numbers show. I know Nate prizes defense above all else, especially in his youngsters, so it's at least a little encouraging that they held their opponent under 90 (even if the opponent is a Van Gundy team without a lot of talent).
> 
> Webster nearly scored 30 on a great percentage. Roy had 8 asssists, proving that he indeed does have some potential as a combo guard. the rest of the guys seemed to play reasonably good defense. sure, I wish we'd stomped them by 30, but it was still a pretty good showing.



The games are a little shorter I believe, so don't put too much emphasis on the score. I agree though that from all accounts, not just Mike Barrett's, Roy, Aldridge and Webster at least hustled.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> The games are a little shorter I believe, so don't put too much emphasis on the score. I agree though that from all accounts, not just Mike Barrett's, Roy, Aldridge and Webster at least hustled.


 I have read about three reports . . . I think draftexpress dogged on Aldride for his lack of hustle . . . saying something like he was standing around instead of chasing down rebounds. The other reports IIRC said good things about Aldgride.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: DraftExpress breakdown of the game - SPOILER*

Bump


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: DraftExpress breakdown of the game - SPOILER*

There's already a pretty significant thread dedicated to this.

Ed O.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

LaMarcia is soft as charmin. Get used to it. He is everything people thought Channing Frye was...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> LaMarcia is soft as charmin. Get used to it. He is everything people thought Channing Frye was...


 I'm sorry but that comment is just gay.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Enjoy Darius Miles part deux, slick :clown:


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> LaMarcia is soft as charmin. Get used to it. He is everything people thought Channing Frye was...


That doesn't make sense on so many levels... LaMarcus was a much higher regarded prospect, and Frye turned out a lot tougher than expected, so exactly what conclusion is that comparison supposed to lead to?

Dan


----------

